# Smoking Cheese



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 7, 2021)

Good day for smoking some cheese and whiskey.  Next weekend gonna be chili weather.  

Nice assortment








Filled that foil pan with jar of corn & rye whiskey for some smoked BQQ whiskey.







Nice thin blue cherry wood smoke







Wish I would of never seeded this fescue.  All ready over due to be mowed!







Planning 4 hour smoke.  Into fridge 24 hour than vacuum seal.   Looking forward to that ghost pepper cheese.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 7, 2021)

Heck yea!  That's going to be awesome.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 7, 2021)

You have a good plan!  I have not tried smoked whiskey, can you elaborate on the flavor, and do you drink it straight or use in a mixed drink?  I'm thinking it would be fantastic in a Whiskey Bullshot (I'll put the recipe below).  Now, I have smoked water, then strained it through a coffee filter and made ice cubes with it.  This is good if you drink whiskey with a rock or two. 

*Bullshot:*   basically a Bloody Mary with beef broth instead of tomato juice.  So.... vodka, tomato juice, Worcestershire, hot sauce, black pepper, celery salt, etc.  
*Whiskey Bullshot*:  substitute whiskey for vodka.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 7, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> You have a good plan!  I have not tried smoked whiskey, can you elaborate on the flavor, and do you drink it straight or use in a mixed drink?  I'm thinking it would be fantastic in a Whiskey Bullshot (I'll put the recipe below).  Now, I have smoked water, then strained it through a coffee filter and made ice cubes with it.  This is good if you drink whiskey with a rock or two.
> 
> *Bullshot:*   basically a Bloody Mary with beef broth instead of tomato juice.  So.... vodka, tomato juice, Worcestershire, hot sauce, black pepper, celery salt, etc.
> *Whiskey Bullshot*:  substitute whiskey for vodka.


It picks up a mild smoke. I use it mostly for mixed drinks.  Really good.  I usually mix with coke but taste pretty darn good in root-beer.  I will have to try that one.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

Love smoked cheese


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, I guess you have 2 things I do not have...  Smoked whiskey and green grass...  I will be able to see the grass in a month or so...   Smoked whiskey ???  I'll do some when I get my cheese going...  Maybe tonight...  as soon as I can get it up to room temp....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Well, I guess you have 2 things I do not have...  Smoked whiskey and green grass...  I will be able to see the grass in a month or so...   Smoked whiskey ???  I'll do some when I get my cheese going...  Maybe tonight...  as soon as I can get it up to room temp....


I am not sure the pellets burned clean.  The fridge smelled like bad smoke this morning and the whiskey came out over smoked.  I usually use dust  in the tray for this but was out and just used pellets in the tube.  Gonna have to try that blender trick for dust.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

Making dust from pellets...
					

Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!.. So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Making dust from pellets...
> 
> 
> Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!.. So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I...
> ...


That how I usually do it.  Works well.  I forgot that I was out and did not have time.   Next time will take time.


----------

